# Finally got the new site up



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

So about six months ago I stupidly let our old domain registration lapse. By the time I realized that I had forgotten to renew it, some domain squatting company snatched it from me. Nice guys they were, offered to sell it back to me for $500.00. :no:. So I thought what a better time to just go and redo the site since it was getting quite dated anyhow. 

So without further aduu... addew... adoo... DELAY: http://www.paintmi.com/

Feel free to give your honest opinions on whatever you feel like nitpicking. I utterly fail at taking pictures of our projects. I generally think about it about a month after the client has taken posession. Gonna work on getting more... some day.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a nice site. :thumbup:
This time set your domain up to auto re-new or something. That sucks. Company I use sends me a reminder every week once it gets about 3 months till expiration if I don't have auto re-new set up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks Great! The pictures are very nice. Easy to navigate.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

JNLP said:


> That's a nice site. :thumbup:
> This time set your domain up to auto re-new or something. That sucks. Company I use sends me a reminder every week once it gets about 3 months till expiration if I don't have auto re-new set up.


'Tis good advice!

I had it on auto-renew actually, but the CC expired and I no longer checked the email I had it registered to. I'm about to renew the new one next month actually. This time I'm just going to reserve it for 10 years. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great my friend


----------



## WePaintIt4u (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice. The colors are great.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it. Was that a "premade template"? If so it looks awesome, if not it still looks awesome. I still need to do mine. Details?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

nice and professional looking. it says you offer a return trip guarantee,,,,,do you charge for this?


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

high fibre said:


> it says you offer a return trip guarantee,,,,,do you charge for this?


Depends on the size of the project. Generally for new homes we provide 1 "free" return trip for touch-ups. Invariably touch-up cost is put in with the original bid for the project. Minor damage (scuffs, etc) is covered under this, but if we have to make drywall repairs, repaints, or make multiple trips we tack on another charge.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

ewwwww I like it. Very nice look. Mikey likey


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I like it. Was that a "premade template"? If so it looks awesome, if not it still looks awesome. I still need to do mine. Details?


Try this, This is what I use they have template you can work with
http://www.homestead.com/


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I like it. Was that a "premade template"? If so it looks awesome, if not it still looks awesome. I still need to do mine. Details?


Was not a template, it was created custom by myself and a friend who owns a web design company. I dont want to turn this thread into an advertisement for him, but you'll find a link to his business at the bottom of my website. Shoot him an email and tell him you "know Mantis" and maybe he'll turn it into a template for you. 

...wait, maybe you'd better not tell him you know me. I was supposed to bring the beer last weekend and forgot :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Mantis, nice gallery photos, i like how it is not flash and loads quickly. I need to enter this digital age and get a site going.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have no criticisms of it.The initial impact is very good.

Hopefully someone will have time to really run it through the wringer and give some constructive help. 

Good job


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

The graphics and colors are great.

You may want to redo the content to establish keywords specific to your local area. That way you can rise to the top of the organic searches.(those are the free ones:thumbup. Its something you can do yourself and save money. Also adding a blog that you can update frequently will help you move up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are interested in a thorough critique and info on SEO,
http://www.constructionmarketingblog.com/website-critiques/


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nicely done. Blogs seem to be the hot thing to do and should help keep your site at top of listings. Just of curiosty what would have been the "retail" price for that site? You can PM me if you don't want to post it. THANKS


----------

